# What's on his nose?



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

What's on his nose?











He is eating just fine and still very active. 

The viv did get a little warm the other day but no more than 80.

I feed ff powedered in repashy cal plus...

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you tried hitting him with the mister? It looks like something stuck to him rather than a wound or irritation.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, its a growth of some sort.its as big as his eye. It was more grey black yesterday but its turning a little more pinkish. 

It's only been there for 2 days.

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

interesting, sorry i have no ideas what that could be. a very uneducated guess would be a tumor. it doesn't appear to be a bruise or anything. hope whatever it is, it'll be something that can be treated.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think it's as bad as that. I really don't think a tumor could get that big in 2 days.
I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Should I try neosporin? (not the pain kind)

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I would reccomend finding a vet that works with herps in your area. give them a call and explain your situation. If they ask to see it, take it to the vet, or whenever possible, have to vet come to your place so the frog doesn't have to travel.

good luck.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

suztor said:


> Should I try neosporin? (not the pain kind)
> 
> sent from my incredible...mind


Silver sulfadiazine may be a better choice than Neosporin. I do, however, have a young Varadero that lost his rear leg in a horrible accident at only a few days old. He was healed using only Neosporin applied once daily, for about 2 weeks. He is now about 6 months old. 
(from another thread) 


Pumilo said:


> Silver sulfadiazine is often recommended for frogs.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...reatment/60185-neosporin-treatment-frogs.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...atment/35130-treating-nose-rubs-wc-frogs.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/28533-nose-rub.html
> Of course, consulting a vet is always recommended.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Silver sulfadiazin may be a better choice than Neosporin. I do, however, have a young Varadero that lost his rear leg in a horrible accident at only a few days old. He was healed using only Neosporin applied once daily, for about 2 weeks. He is now about 6 months old.
> (from another thread)


I had to amputate a leg on one of my newts and used neosporin while it closed up then eventually grew back. So I do have some faith in that. 

Is Silver sulfadiazine available otc?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

suztor said:


> I had to amputate a leg on one of my newts and used neosporin while it closed up then eventually grew back. So I do have some faith in that.
> 
> Is Silver sulfadiazine available otc?


That I don't know. I'll bet Ed knows.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you search around using google, you can find companies that will ship small amounts to you fairly inexpensively. There are still a number of suppliers that require a prescription for it, which is why you have to look a little. 

Ed


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

So I've started (trying) to put neosporin on his nose. But I end up chasing him around with a (clean) neosporin finger pointed at him. Is there a safe/correct way to restrain/hold him so I can properly apply the meds?

I did get some on there yesterday. And by the end of the day the lump was lopsided, so maybe its doing something!

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

suztor said:


> So I've started (trying) to put neosporin on his nose. But I end up chasing him around with a (clean) neosporin finger pointed at him. Is there a safe/correct way to restrain/hold him so I can properly apply the meds?
> 
> I did get some on there yesterday. And by the end of the day the lump was lopsided, so maybe its doing something!
> 
> sent from my incredible...mind


Pretty funny lol. It might be good to put in a smaller quaretine while you treat him


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> That I don't know. I'll bet Ed knows.


I bought some off ebay.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a crazy looking thing. Do frogs get ticks?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

frogface said:


> That is a crazy looking thing. Do frogs get ticks?


That was my first thought.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

After neosporining for 3 days then skipping today, his bump is almost gone, just a little discoloration. He seems no worse for wear! 




sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## Kaben (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Suztor,

Could you take a look at this thread and tell me if this is how your frogs bump started out? The bump on my cobalt has only appeared in the last two days and is not bothering him but its freaking me out!

Many thanks,

Rob

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-bump-blister-my-cobalts-head.html#post743841


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogface said:


> That is a crazy looking thing. Do frogs get ticks?


Actually, the answer is yes.... There are a number of ticks that use frogs and/or toads as hosts for example Ornithodoros turicata is known to parasitize Florida gopher frogs (see for example Rana capito aesopus (Florida gopher frog). Ectoparasites - W. B. Blihovde) (not free access)

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

suztor said:


> So I've started (trying) to put neosporin on his nose. But I end up chasing him around with a (clean) neosporin finger pointed at him. Is there a safe/correct way to restrain/hold him so I can properly apply the meds?


Yes, hold the frog in one hand (either use wet disposable latex or nitrile gloves or a wet hand) and gently extend the legs of the frog. Use the other hand (I suggest the non-dominate hand) restrain the frog at the pelvis between the thumb and forefinger with the frog's head facing back over the thumb. This keeps the frog fairly still while allowing easy access to the nose. If you first touch the lesion with a piece of white paper towel, that removes some of the moisture allowing for easier adhesion of the ointments. 

Ed


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Ed I will remember this if something ever comes up again.

~Sue


----------

